# American Flyer billboard whistle



## Danwelke (Feb 2, 2015)

Received billboard as gift. But since all my transformers are Lionel, I am unable to get it to whistle. Is it a voltage issue between American Flyer & Lionel transformers? Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

They made three types that I know of, lighted ,whistle and horn. They all work with Lionel transformers. The whistle billboard takes a bit of power to get going. How do you have it hooked up? Just a simple switch or do you have it activated off the track? As it uses a lot of juice its better on a fixed accessory output on the transformer. Also a good cleaning and oiling can do wonders. Did you check the brushes, comuter plate, etc, its old and just might need a good cleaning? What picture is on yours?


----------



## Danwelke (Feb 2, 2015)

*Steam whistle*

Hooked up with an American Flyer uncoupler with the steam locomotive picture. just a green & yellow wire from base. Looks clean, maybe it needs oil. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

If you got hooked up hooked up to track power its probably not enough. I dont know what an American flyer uncoupler means. Try it directly with the transformer. If it works put an inline switch in and you can use it at will good luck! If you need help, ask. Were here. And welcome.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Here is the wiring and oiling instructions for the AF #566 Whistling Billboard.

Larry


----------



## Danwelke (Feb 2, 2015)

*Steam whistle*

Got it working with powering direct to transformer. Not familiar with inline switch, assume hobby shop would have it. Connecting suggestions? As you can see, I am new to the hobby. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

You want a momentary push button switch. Its easy to put in. Just look at train Larry's diagram. Basically its two wires from the transformer to the accessorie. Ones power , ones ground. Cut one wire and install the switch . Some get soldered in, some you can screw on the wire. Lionel makes one too. That might be easiest as its bigger to push and you can screw on the wires. You push the button to activate the whistle.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/301650011591?nav=SEARCH the lionel one. Others are cheaper. Auto parts stores have them also but you might need a board or something to attach it to.


----------

